# What do you most associate with the US?



## ManhattanBoy (Jun 15, 2006)

What do you most associate with the US? Landscape, cities, people, food, history(we're pretty young though)? 

I look forward to reading your thoughts.


----------



## Jonesy55 (Jul 30, 2004)

My favourite US food, Gumbo :eat:










Also Jambalaya, Clam Chowder, cornbread, grits, tex-mex, junk food.

Crap beer, Jack Daniels, Californian wine

Of course natural features like the Grand Canyon, Old Faithful, the Evergaldes, Great Smoky Mountains and Yosemite.

Pumas, eagles, racoons.

NYC skyline, neo-classical architecture of DC and The Golden gate bridge

In terms of history the Alamo, the civil war and the civil rights movement spring to mind.

American music and films going back to the Delta blues and the birth of jazz until the present day.

Multicultural society with rapidly expanding hispanic population.

Huge gas guzzling cars, wide streets, endless suburbia, nobody walking anywhere, obesity.

Big businesses and global power projection.

Ivy league universities and silicon valley.

Death penalty in a developed country (possibly unique?)

Huge and powerful armed forces and spy technology that is probably logging my keystrokes and watching my movements at this very moment.


----------



## persian (Sep 15, 2005)

Skyline, Movies, Natural beauty, Army etc.


----------



## Intoxication (Jul 24, 2005)

Obesity :dunno: Hotdogs, Burgers, Super size food and people. Hollywood, Advance Technology, 'Egde cities', poor public transport thus ppl are dependant on cars as a mode of transportation. Green house gases, Huge consumption of oil, gas ect ect....Huge Highways (Freeways)...finally Bush and Wars 

Take a pick....

Also friendly and postive thinking people. Beautiful cities, loads of immigrants, diverse landscape and people, Richest country, ONLY superpower. A country built by immigrants!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Chicago! and Minneapolis-St. Paul.

Boston, with universities like Harvard and MIT--- Ivy league.

Football, not soccer, is their national sport (We participate that too).

the friendly neighbours south of Canada--- Minnesota, North Dakota, Wisconsin, Michigan, and New England.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

FOOD-- Burgers, Apple Pie, Chimichangas (invented in Arizona, not Mexico!), Jambalaya, Sundaes, Hot Dogs, Pizza (Chicago, NY, and San Fran styled) McDonald's, Burger King, KFC, Taco Bell, Budweiser, Coke, Sprite
CITIES-- NY, Chicago, L.A., Las Vegas, and Washington DC
PEOPLE== President Bush, Dick Cheney, Brad Pitt, Julia Roberts, George Washington
LANDSCAPE/LANDMARKS-- Grand Canyon, Statue of Liberty, Mount Rushmore, Hollywood sign, Mt. Mckinley, Smoky Mountains/Natl. Park, Niagara Falls
MISCELLEANEOUS== Movies, Obesity, Hispanic population, High Crime in large cities, Whit Flight, 1776 Independence, Lot of European Ancestry, Global Power, Large Economy, Rich, Lot of land, Technology, Inventions. 
BTW I AM AN AMERICAN AND THIS IS WHAT COMES TO MIND WHEN I THINK OF MY COUNTRY. GOD BLESS THE U.S.A.!


----------



## ManhattanBoy (Jun 15, 2006)

^^perfect description except for the high crime rate in large cities. NYC is the safest big city in the country. LA's and Chicago's crime rate isn't that high either.

We do have obesity but it's not as bad as people think it is over here. I don't think I've seen one fat person all week. There's not many heavy people in NYC becuase there's so many places to walk and things to do. It's impossible to just sit inside around here all day. There's not even one fat kid in my whole grade. NYC doesn't really have many heavy people. I don't think it's like that in other US cities. I'm not sure though...


----------



## Sideshow_Bob (Jan 14, 2005)

When I think of the US, the first thing that pops in my mind is George W bush unfortunately.


----------



## jmancuso (Jan 9, 2003)

interesting...i never thought of gumbo, jambalaya or tex-mex as "american" food...although they are. as an american, when i think of american food, burgers, pizza, hotdogs and BBQ come to mind.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Too much - so what comes first in my mind: New York, Abraham Lincoln, Hollywood and Tex-Mex food (yummy! - okay Texas is original Mexico, but it's the best food in the best state you can get )


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The US is too big to be associated with a few words.


----------



## Slodi (Feb 25, 2006)

My first association with the USA? I work for the American Company , and afterwards a lot of things, mostly positive.


----------



## Booyashako (Sep 11, 2002)

First thing that came to mind: Cheeseburger


----------

